# Hello from South Eastern Ontario



## ryanthemillwright0919 (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi Everyone! I am in south eastern Ontario. I currently have a South Bend 9C that i'm selling to buy something more adequate (IE 10 to 12inch lathe with power feeds).  I make and repair parts for garden tractors and implements, I am a licensed industrial millwright by day.  Teaching myself more and more machine shop and metal working tips and tricks! Hopefully this site will be a great resource to gain further knowledge or ask machinsts, ,welders, and fabricators questions.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 26, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Chip Maker (Dec 26, 2020)

Hello from Peterborough Ontario


----------



## gerritv (Dec 26, 2020)

Welcome from st. Catharines 
Gerrit


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 26, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary.

What does SE Ontario mean?  Are you more south than east?


----------



## ryanthemillwright0919 (Dec 26, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Welcome from Calgary.
> 
> What does SE Ontario mean?  Are you more south than east?


More east than south, 2 hrs from Toronto, 2 hours from Ottawa 4 hours from Montreal


----------



## Marc Moreau (Dec 26, 2020)

Bienvenue de Gatineau


----------



## MW/MC (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello Ryan welcome also I am a journeyman millwright out in Alberta and apprentice machinist and originally from southern Ontario


----------



## Brent H (Dec 28, 2020)

Do you “millwright” guys get practical training on milling/lathe/welding etc?


----------



## MW/MC (Dec 28, 2020)

Brent H said:


> Do you “millwright” guys get practical training on milling/lathe/welding etc?


Hello I can’t speak for anyone else but yes got basic lathe / mill / radial drill training some projects , then for welding got  oxy/acc , and smaw (stick )
And then some oxy/ acc torch projects as well , how to make a new flange from scratch etc 
How about your self what do ye do for work ? Or retired ? Talk soon


----------



## Brent H (Dec 28, 2020)

Working Marine Engineer - had Lathe, Mill, welding, blueprint reading, drawing etc shop was 1.5 days a week for 3.5 years - including co-op on the ship time.  Retiring very soon .  That is all changed now for the new guys - sucks - very little hands on


----------



## MW/MC (Dec 28, 2020)

Brent H said:


> Working Marine Engineer - had Lathe, Mill, welding, blueprint reading, drawing etc shop was 1.5 days a week for 3.5 years - including co-op on the ship time.  Retiring very soon .  That is all changed now for the new guys - sucks - very little hands on


----------



## MW/MC (Dec 28, 2020)

Ok was the Great Lakes or ocean you work ?
I have  worked  with a guy was in the Great Lakes ships as a engine room ship Wright or engineer I guess ! 
no use for a level or theodolite on a ship !!


----------



## Brent H (Dec 29, 2020)

LOL - not much use for a level at all although we have a “clinometer” that shows you a list to port or starboard .  Sailing Great Lakes but I  have been all over West Coast, East coast and up to the Arctic and the St Lawrence so not too much missing of the country.


----------



## ryanthemillwright0919 (Dec 29, 2020)

Brent H said:


> Do you “millwright” guys get practical training on milling/lathe/welding etc?


All depends where you work. For me, yes. I work with high speed forming dies with tolerances of .0002". Lots of welding, usually mig or smaw. Not much tig for me. I'm always modding parts and fixtures. I use a VDF 16" lathe, busy bee 12", bridgeport mill, and we have 40s vintage marvel no.8 bandsaw at my work. I'm currently working towards building my own small machine and weld shop.


----------



## MW/MC (Dec 30, 2020)

ryanthemillwright0919 said:


> All depends where you work. For me, yes. I work with high speed forming dies with tolerances of .0002". Lots of welding, usually mig or smaw. Not much tig for me. I'm always modding parts and fixtures. I use a VDF 16" lathe, busy bee 12", bridgeport mill, and we have 40s vintage marvel no.8 bandsaw at my work. I'm currently working towards building my own small machine and weld shop.


That’s the cool part about the millwright trade that there’s so much variety !
I swear two retired millwrights could sit down for tea and share there work careers and one would say I did this and that the other guy would say I’ve never heard of that !!!
when I worked in Ontario I worked on the stamping presses for automotive parts , but never high speed dies or near 2/10 of a thou tolerance 
Sounds like you got some nice iron in your shop !!


----------



## MW/MC (Dec 30, 2020)

Brent H said:


> LOL - not much use for a level at all although we have a “clinometer” that shows you a list to port or starboard .  Sailing Great Lakes but I  have been all over West Coast, East coast and up to the Arctic and the St Lawrence so not too much missing of the country.


You must have had some rough seas at times !! 
pretty cool career !! 
what kind of boats ? Grain / coal / fuel what ever else ?
All two stroke engines ?? 
did you ever work on the opposing piston engines ??


----------



## Brent H (Dec 31, 2020)

@MW/MC - I work for the Feds - coast guard so lots of rough seas - most of my time on ice breakers/buoy tenders.  Lots of work on the Fairbanks if that’s what you are describing as an opposing piston engine - current engines are 4 stroke Wartsila R22 series 2138 BHP each x 4.  Lots of other engines - Paxman, Ruston, Baudoin, Cat, Alco, MAN, no big super long stroke or slow speed engines all medium speed and high speed diesels and the odd gas one.
It has been a pretty fun Career but I will enjoy getting out of the shift work, long times away from home and the ice breaking/crap weather.  We overlap quite a bit of millwright work with a dash of HVAC, Electrician, plumber, and on and on - LOL.


----------



## Hruul (Jan 3, 2021)

Welcome Ryan.


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 1, 2021)

ryanthemillwright0919 said:


> Hi Everyone! I am in south eastern Ontario. I currently have a South Bend 9C that i'm selling to buy something more adequate (IE 10 to 12inch lathe with power feeds).  I make and repair parts for garden tractors and implements, I am a licensed industrial millwright by day.  Teaching myself more and more machine shop and metal working tips and tricks! Hopefully this site will be a great resource to gain further knowledge or ask machinsts, ,welders, and fabricators questions.


Welcome Ryan 
I'm new also. Looking around the site to see what's what, lots of mentors here.


----------

